# Honduran RW Skinner



## Steve Smith (Jul 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## TimR (Jul 7, 2019)

Solid! A real beauty!!


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 7, 2019)

Rosewood? That's incredibly well figured - the blade and scales.


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 7, 2019)

That is really sharp looking. Very nice job.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 7, 2019)

HRB is always a pleaser....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 8, 2019)

Like the design, love the handle! Chuck


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 8, 2019)

@Steve Smith nice job, HRB is my favorite wood and you done it justice! 

What kind of finish did you do on those scales? Just sanded to a high grit and/or buffing? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 8, 2019)

I like the shape of that one,the handles are gorgeous!!


----------



## Steve Smith (Jul 8, 2019)

@milkbaby I used an uncounted number of coats of Enduro gloss then buffed with 0000 steel wool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mlyle (Jul 13, 2019)

HRB........???


----------



## dfowler13 (Jul 15, 2019)

Mlyle said:


> HRB........???


Honduran Rosewood Burl. :)


----------



## Chris S. (Jul 16, 2019)

Just love rosewood. Great choice for handle. Goes perfect with the blade..


----------

